# Nvidia Geforce 5500 FX Overclock



## P11

I want to overclock my card but i want to know where i can get the program and if its actually worth it...and i am also wondering if there could be any cooling porblems with the card after its overclock

>>>Geforce 5500FX 256 DDR


----------



## 4W4K3

Google: coolbits
It's a register tweak for nvidia cards that lets you overclock it and a few other features.
There is no "cooling program" for the video card. You will have to go out and buy a heatsink and fan to fit your card if it ends up overheating. A temp probe would be convenient to check every once in a while during a game to see if you need a cooling upgrade.


----------



## nyoung356

my nividia fx 5700 came with an overclocking program built into the driver, kinds of nifty works well, you might go to the nvidia website and download the new driver for all graphics cards. the driver basiclly supports all the nvidia cards, and should give you the nividia overclocking program


----------



## Blue

> my nividia fx 5700 came with an overclocking program built into the driver, kinds of nifty works well, you might go to the nvidia website and download the new driver for all graphics cards. the driver basiclly supports all the nvidia cards, and should give you the nividia overclocking program



It doesn't


----------



## 4W4K3

once again...Google = coolbits. It supports ALL nvidia cards with DetonatorXP drivers i believe. Ran on my MX-440 with regular nvidia drivers just fine. I remember my overclock too, 350/500  decent little card lol.


----------



## Blue

> once again...Google = coolbits. It supports ALL nvidia cards with DetonatorXP drivers i believe.



Listen to this guy .. coolbits and coolbits 2 work well for detonator and Forceware drivers. and only needs a quick double click to add to the registry and usualy does not require a reboot. fast easy and it's great!


----------



## P11

so is it worth to overclock my card and will their be any cooling problems?

and can anyone explain to me how coolbits works.


----------



## 4W4K3

P11 said:
			
		

> so is it worth to overclock my card and will their be any cooling problems?
> 
> and can anyone explain to me how coolbits works.



If you overclock your card it will heat up more, but with decent cooling it should be O.K. I dont think you would need a massive coolerunless u plan on voltmodding.
Coolbits is just a registry tweak..double click it, say OK, and its done. then just go into card properties and start overclocking. very simple.


----------



## Blue

> so is it worth to overclock my card and will their be any cooling problems?



In some cases yes and other cases no .. and as far as heat goes it really depends on a few factors. case,vga cooler, how much you overclock, case fans.



> and can anyone explain to me how coolbits works.



It's real simple actualy.. Download it and double click it and it adds what's needed to the registry and then you simply go into the Nvidia control panel and you'll notice a bunch of new stuff .. you'll have more advanced controls over your video cards advanced settings and overclock ability and temperature settings for those gpu's that apply.

Look here to see the overclock settings in the control panel
http://www.avdesignpro.com/coolbits.JPG


----------



## P11

ok i got another question i went to overclock menu and then should i change it to Performance (3D) and then auto detect -when i did this my card rasied from 270/303 and 400/470 is that good for my card ? Once again auto detect did these settings


----------



## Blue

> 270/303 and 400/470 is that good for my card ?



honestly that sounds too high.


----------



## 4W4K3

i usually go in 10mhz increments. after overclocking test the card with a video benchmark, and run for a lil' while in a game to see if its overheating or if you get pixels. that big of a jump isn't safe, and it could possibly hurt ur card. Go in small steps, and let it test all the way b4 u keep goinng.


----------



## P11

i cant honestly tell, does anyone know a good setting for my card and what would be a good increase from 270/400


----------



## P11

> Quote:
> 270/303 and 400/470 is that good for my card ?
> 
> 
> 
> honestly that sounds too high.



sorry i meant 270/400 to 303/461


----------



## Blue

> sorry i meant 270/400 to 303/461



That sounds more like it.


----------



## nyoung356

Blue said:
			
		

> It doesn't



correction if you have an xfx 5700 the xfx drivers have an overclocking program built into it, i've used it.


----------



## P11

is it possible to mount a heatsink and then a fan in the middle as i have seen on some ati models.


----------



## Praetor

1. Another proggie is RivaTuner
2. Yes it is possible to mount A hsf and fan but prolly more effective/easier to just get a new cooler


----------



## Blue

> correction if you have an xfx 5700 the xfx drivers have an overclocking program built into it, i've used it.



I'm still going to stick with no ..

K here's the scoop ;-).. My fiance buys a videocard a couple of years ago Geforce 4600ti something like that. once installed and drivers are installed there's overclock functions .. That's great but you suggested that he download the latest drivers.


> you might go to the nvidia website and download the new driver for all graphics cards. the driver basiclly supports all the nvidia cards, and should give you the nividia overclocking program


 and that's just wrong .. the comany that made your video card added that but the latest from nvidia's website will not.

Sorry but no


----------



## P11

where can i get a hsf with a space for the fan in the middle or where can i get a new cooler for my card.


----------



## P11

OK, so now i did seperate tests on the Clock Freq and the Mem Freq. I kept the Mem Freq at retail which is 400 and i increased my Clock Freq by 10mhz i eventually got to 335 mhz at my max when i started seeing atifacts/pixels. Next, i lowered my Clock Freq to retail which is 270 and ran tests of my Mem Freq and i got up to a max of 486 where i got an error message to "please lower my setting." Now these are my retail specs and my OC specs:

Retail: 270mhz/400
OC: 335mhz/486 (These are Max)

I heard that i should lower all my OC numbers by 10mhz and then they will be usable at a safe level - is this true and if not what should i do?

NOTE- My Heatsink/Fan are stock on my eVGA GeForce FX 5500 256 mb ddr


----------



## Blue

> I heard that i should lower all my OC numbers by 10mhz and then they will be usable at a safe level - is this true and if not what should i do?



you mean lower then what you found to be the highest stable settings? well if it's stable then you should feel free too just leave it although I also agree with that because when I've overclocked in the past I would lower it aprox. that for the safe secure feeling .. but if it's not overheating and it's stable then do what you feel is best 4 you.


----------



## P11

ya i rather lower it by 10 mhz makes me feel "SAFE" is this also a good overclock score?


----------



## P11

i also just touched the back of my video card and its a light warm ---so i will fell the warmness for about 2 secs then my hand will get use to it....is this a bad thing that its warm?

P.S - do PCI fan cards work well next to a video card?


----------



## 4W4K3

Warm is fine...just watch out for HOT!!! if you can't leave your hand on it for fear of burning that's too hot, also if your hand smells like melted plastic then that's probably too hot too lol. a PCI fan willl help keep the card breathing, but if it's not hot then i wouldn't go out and buy one unless you've got extra money. try keeping your card seperate from the other PCI cards...give it a little room to breathe. A sound card right underneath clogs air, and will give your vid card hot air from it's own surface. i put all my PCI cards towards the bottom so my AGP slot has lots of ventilation.


----------



## P11

> try keeping your card seperate from the other PCI cards...give it a little room to breathe. A sound card right underneath clogs air, and will give your vid card hot air from it's own surface.



One second......ill be right back


----------



## P11

another thing i just found out is that when i made all my OC settings and change it to Performance (3D) from Standard (2D) and 270/400 to 325/475 - when i restart my comp everything resets to retail specs - goes down to Standard (2D) and 270/400
anyone know why?


----------



## Blue

Do you put a check mark in "Apply Settings At Startup"?


----------



## P11

no i didnt...but i will now


----------



## P11

yup, that did it. thx


----------



## 4W4K3

So you got it all overclocked and finished now? How does it perform, can you make out a difference in performance?


----------



## Blue

> yup, that did it. thx



No prob.


----------



## P11

> 4W4K3 So you got it all overclocked and finished now? How does it perform, can you make out a difference in performance?



Yes, i think im finished now -i got it from 270/400 to 328/475
I see a large different in fps in wings of fury on 3DMark 03 (about 30-40 fps increased in each scene) and in battle of protoxy(or something) im getting about 5-15 fps increase. Overall there is a notable difference about 15-20% in performance and in my doom 3 demo it works flawless in high gfx settings-unlike b4 when it was choppy.


----------



## Praetor

> in my doom 3 demo it works flawless in high gfx settings-unlike b4 when it was choppy.


At what res?


----------



## P11

> Praetor Quote:
> in my doom 3 demo it works flawless in high gfx settings-unlike b4 when it was choppy.
> 
> 
> At what res?



1024x768 - my highest resolution possible


----------



## Praetor

Ok ... now why is that the highest resolution possible?


----------



## P11

Samsung Syncmaster 150mp 15"


----------



## Corsair

Im kind of in the same boat as P11. I just put cool bits on this computer and when i put the settings to Performance 3D and detect optimal frequencies I get 271/314. If I try to up any of the clock settings memory or core clock and hit the test button it tells me that the test failed and moves the sliders back down. 

Why wouldnt my detect optimal settings be as high as P11's? And why would the tests fail? I have an Identical video card and a bit more computer than he does.


----------



## P11

K, so my video card is a eVGA Nvidia Geforce fx 5500 and when i put it to detect optimal settings it detected 304/470. After that i left it like that for 1 day just to break it in. After that i raised the mhz from the core memory 5 mhz at a time but i set my memory to default b4 i did that, so (i started overclocking my core from 304/400,310/400,315/400 etc.) Also dont forget to tick in the box in the overclock menu where is says apply these settings when windows starts.

hope that helps


----------



## Corsair

Mine auto detects to 271/314 (with the performance setting on) and if i try to go to 271/324 and hit the test button it tells me the test failed and puts it back to 271/314.

There must be some setting wrong? I do have the apply these settings check marked.

Are there any other settings I should try? Right now I would be happy with getting it up to the 270/400 that the card was rated at. Any help out there?


----------



## P11

ure card should already be at 270/400 that default 2D. Maybe try downloading the latest drivers from www.nvidia.com.


----------



## Praetor

> Why wouldnt my detect optimal settings be as high as P11's


Just because person A with card "X" gets a certain OC doesnt mean person B with card "X" will get that same OC 



> And why would the tests fail? I have an Identical video card and a bit more computer than he does.


As I said... model means nothing because the amount of OC is card-specific



> After that I left it like that for 1 day just to break it in.


Running in windows (i.e., 2D) doesnt test the card


----------



## Corsair

But shouldnt I be able to get at least 270/400? That is the base spec. for the card.


----------



## Corsair

270/400 is not overclocked at all.


----------



## Praetor

Which 5500 do you have?


*270/200*
EVGA, Chaintech, Rosewill, POV, Aopen, nVidia Referece, Albatron , PNY, XFX

*270/250*
MSI

*290/200*
BFG

*300/250*
Gigabyte


^^ those are ones i found ... there may be more with lesser/greater speeds


----------



## P11

> Praetor Which 5500 do you have?
> 
> 
> 270/200
> EVGA, Chaintech, Rosewill, POV, Aopen, nVidia Referece, Albatron , PNY, XFX
> 
> 270/250
> MSI
> 
> 290/200
> BFG
> 
> 300/250
> Gigabyte



When your referring to the memory thats ddrII right? so the memory would actually be 2x. Example 270/200 = 270/400 rite?


----------



## Corsair

I have the Nvidia 5500 FX


----------



## Corsair

In coolbits when I detect optimal frequencies I get 271/314 in performance 3d are you saying that is actually 271/628 because I have DDR ram. If so am I going way too high?

Also what do you all recommend as the best overclocking program for Nvidia cards? Cool Bits or Riva Tuner?


----------

